# Compose key werkt niet [solved]

## aries

Hallo Allemaal,

Wie kan mij helpen de compose key (`+e) onder kde/xorg aan de praat te krijgen?

Ik heb al heel wat gexperimenteerd maar het lukt me echt niet

Wat wel werkt:

- euro teken

- groepshift: dmv  `alt` + `m` directe invoer van bv mhu

Gegevens:

xorg.conf: 

```

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option "XkbLayout"    "us"

        Option "XkbVariant"   "intl"

        Option    "XkbModel"  "inspiron"

EndSection 
```

/etc/env.d/locale

```

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_CTYPE="nl_NL.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="nl_NL.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="nl_NL.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="nl_NL.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="nl_NL.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="nl_NL.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="nl_NL.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="nl_NL.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="nl_NL.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="nl_NL.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="nl_NL.UTF-8"

```

locale 

```

C

de_DE

de_DE@euro

de_DE.utf8

en_US

en_US.utf8

nl_NL

nl_NL@euro

nl_NL.utf8

POSIX 
```

Last edited by aries on Thu Nov 23, 2006 6:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lost+found

Hoi, ik gebruik dit:

/etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option      "XkbModel"      "pc104"

   Option      "XkbOptions"      "lv3:ralt_switch,compose:rwin,eurosign:5"

EndSection
```

Geeft wel een waarschuwing in /var/log/kdm.log, maar deze is "niet fataal" zoals hetzelfde log vermeldt. Het werkt prima bij mij... Misschien kun je er iets mee.

```
...

xkb_keycodes             { include "xfree86+aliases(qwerty)" };

    xkb_types                { include "complete" };

    xkb_compatibility        { include "complete" };

    xkb_symbols              { include "pc(pc104)+us+level3(ralt_switch)+compose(rwin)+eurosign(5)" };

    xkb_geometry             { include "pc(pc104)" };

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

...
```

----------

## aries

lost+found bedankt.

Het werkt nu eindelijk, met deze instellingen:

xorg.conf, keyboard section:

```

        Option "XkbRules"       "xorg"

        Option "XkbModel"       "inspiron"

        Option "XkbLayout"      "en_US"

```

Met KDE keyboard tool:

```
setxkbmap -model inspiron -layout us -variant alt-intl

kbmap -option -option eurosign:5,lv3:ralt_switch,compose:rctrl
```

Of alles ook werkt met KDE keyboard tools settings in xorg.conf gecopieerd moet ik nog testen.

----------

## lost+found

Succes met je nieuwe compose key. De zg. dead keys zijn erg irritant, i.m.o.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ik heb trouwens nog nooit setxkbmap of kbmap gebruikt of iets in KDE veranderd... maar ik heb dan ook geen Inspiron toetsenbord natuurlijk.   :Wink:   xorg.conf was altijd voldoende.

----------

